
Target's shift to digital is painful - john58
http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/23/investing/target-earnings/index.html
======
cimmanom
Maybe because their website is so awful, the search so useless, and the detail
pages contain so little information about the products. I stopped even
bothering to look for stuff there.

